# new videos of coastal aires on youtube



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

ive posted lots of vids of popular aires from coastal France this week on the youtube channel ALLTHEAIRESTV . We are not paid by the publisher of the guide and hope these vids will help everybody get a better idea of the aires available ,more following next week cheers Sue &Andrew


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the clips and a good idea - we stayed at Veulettes sur Mer a few weeks ago.

But is it possible to put the type along the top or bottom of the video rather than across the centre as it does detract from the images you are showing?

It's not a moan - just a comment!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's the YouTube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ALLTHEAIRESTV

Well done, Sue and Andrew. An excellent idea, and posting the book reference is enough information for anyone to find it.

Just one ... suggestion?  Maybe when Andrew pans round, perhaps he could pan a little more slowly? Some of the views zoom past a bit too quickly for my old eyes 8O

But what a great idea! Thank you for posting this, and them.

Gerald


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*new titles and slower panning and a list*

ill pan slower in future no probs . as to the titles i use the free movie maker prog on windows and ive just figured out how to lower the titles a little.....using software really shortens my "tolerance fuse" but as its free cant complain. ive added a list to the original post to help people . Thanks the mods for not bumping me off!!!!! we all need to help each other find these spots even it it means mentioning guide books. Happy aire hunting every one a full list as of now is BERCK,BERCK SUR MER,CALAIS,CROTOY 1,CROYTOY 2 DIEPPE,EQUIHEN, ETRETAT, FECAMP 1, FECAMP 2, GRAVELINE,LE PORTEL , MER LE BAIN, QUEND, ST VALERY, VEULETTES SUR MER, WISSANT


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just had a look and it is excellent. Right......now all you need to do is travel the WHOLE of France and show us what every Aire looks like.
Shouldn't be too difficult!


----------



## spencer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi AndyandSue


What a good idea, Iam new to motorhoming 2nd year, Ive been to a few of these aires and often wondered what Dieppe was like, have not found it yet ( always passing through ) a bit of commetary,
prices etc would be handy.

regards Bryn


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dieppe aire*

dieppe aire is nice , 5 min stroll to small attractive port, coin payment for aire. services free and acc to anyone ,no barrier. lots of space. posted a few more vids on this am ,LE HAVRE AND HORNFLEUR cheers Sue&Andrew


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

shingi said:


> Just had a look and it is excellent. Right......now all you need to do is travel the WHOLE of France and show us what every Aire looks like.
> Shouldn't be too difficult!


A view of the facilities ie Bourne, Access etc would be helpfull.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*even more videos of french aires*

Just reached 26 videos of coastal french aires,last batch include isigney,grand camp maisey,arromanches ,merleville mer le bain, colleville montgomery, courville sur mer, . Riding out bad weather in Normandy b4 heading to Paris after kids go back. hope the vids help anyone heading to coastal france between Dunkerque and Brittany


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*2 more vids of north coastal france for u*

Now included Auderville and Siouville hague aires on my list of vids of great coastal aires in France, hope u like em all. Northern France between Dunkerque and Brittany is packed with smashing aires ,most of em free,and lots of beaches and interesting sights.....and best of all its not Brittany!!! ( which allways seems to be packed with disfuntional UK middle class families pretending to enjoy them selves) perhaps it just me! ENJOY


----------

